# City of champions stadium



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Any one hear anything about the new Rams stadium and live/work/mall units likely to go right next to it?
Gc, electrical contractors, possible ballpark contract range, ect...
I put this here cause given its status it will for sure be all Union work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, local 11 will get it.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

City of Champions? Won't Edmonton be angry?


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

From what I've heard they already broke ground.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

joebanana said:


> Yeah, local 11 will get it.


Local 11 is out of commerce ca, very busy area for a stadium off the 105 freeway a mile or so from the 405 ,in a bad area,low income, just a few miles for los angeles international airport , i will never attend a game here getting out of the game is miserable at the very least.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

ce2two said:


> Local 11 is out of commerce ca, very busy area for a stadium off the 105 freeway a mile or so from the 405 ,in a bad area,low income, just a few miles for los angeles international airport , i will never attend a game here getting out of the game is miserable at the very least.


It'll be like driving by Dodgers stadium when a game lets out, only 10 times worse. Rams fans are all/most ex-Raiders fans, so there will probably be a few car to car shootings during the rush. But I'll bet their will be OT up the butt during construction. I just might need to get a travel letter.


----------

